# Especially for Odie - Please Help Me - Going to the dogs



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Well Odie, I've been reading your post about us dog faces, and maybe you have shamed me enough to come out of the closet. 

How's this for a new avatar?









Or this one? 









Or this one?









Or this one?









Actually this is the real me.









Nah - Just kidding - really !!!









So for all of you Anti-Dog LJ's - I humbly ask your forgiveness and help. Which Avatar should I use instead of my beautiful husky puppy?

Voting is now open, and will close in 3 days. So use the power of democracy and select my new avatar for me.
*Amandla * (power to the people)

p.s.
Here is the real full face me. (genuine I kid you not)


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I like them all (even the dog). I vote for the real you. As you know, one less dog is OK with me. Even if we have to look at that mug of yours. Or you could try this …










*Nah, go with the real you !*


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I like looking at the real person. I enjoy meeting people and talking to them. It is just more personal! When I look at your picture, I think, Gee, theres another good looking wood worker just like me!

God Bless
tom


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I vote for the real you. Better than all the others.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go with you ,
it's hard to have a serious wood talk with a cartoon !


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

You still have the husky? I've raised , owned and known a few in my days. Best I ever had was a Husky, Golden retriever cross. A golden white, husky build, with blue eyes. He was the smartest dog I've ever known. He had his own back pack. Name was "Sky", miss him dearly. http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/mtnwild/SKY/more20085.jpg I like the last picture too though.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

The real you is better


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I vote with ND2ELK, go for the real you.
Smitty


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife sometimes thinks I'm a 









*Tom *- Us good looking dudes need to stick together.

*Jack *- I don't have this pup any more, we found him and his siblings new homes. We still have his mother. His father, however died two weeks ago. Huskies are among the most intelligent dogs around. I love their spirit and style, and the way they talk to us. This pup in many ways was just like me, that's why he was my favourite in the litter. Both LOML & I think Sky looks beautiful - and merging Husky and Golden Retriever would have made for a wonderful animal.

p.s. My wife doesn't think I am one, she just suggested I use the pic.
Excluding me, she has two, and soon they will come to live at our new home with us.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you mean after all this time … you're not the husky?

choose what ever you like best… it's the words and content that matter, not the avatar.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'll vote for the real you. Did I win anything? Or, get entered in a drawing ;-))


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan, I think you hit on something.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok Guys, the votes are in.

By a unanimous decision (excluding sarcy comments from Odie & Dan) I hereby reveal my true face.

I still love that puppy though.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*RAH*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I know that you've made up your mind but I have to put in a pitch for flexibility. There is nothing wrong with using a bevy of avatars. (Right Dan?) Rotate them regularly. I've been known to use 3 or 4 in one night. It keeps people guessing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

avatars are fun ! some times even glamorous


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf
Flames - Flash Interactive by `Solitude12 on deviantART


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A guy was seated next to a 18-year-old girl on an airplane. Being bored, he turned to the girl and said, "Let's talk. I've heard that flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The girl, who was reading a book, closed it slowly and said to the guy, "What would you like to talk about?"

Oh, I don't know," said the guy. "How about nuclear power?"

"OK," she said. "That could be an interesting topic. But let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow and a deer all eat the same stuff… grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, and a horse produces clumps of dried grass. Why do you suppose that is?"

The guy thought about it and said, "Hmmm, I have no idea."

To which the girl replied, "Do you really feel qualified to discuss nuclear power when you don't know ********************?"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

The dog's name is on the rear quarter window


> ? what's up wit dat


??


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Odie ! that is great name for that dog …


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------

